# احداث كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة



## Maya (4 مارس 2006)

*احداث كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة*

*أخوتي في المسيح ...

لتجنب الوقوع فريسة لتضليل الإعلام العربي التحريضي المحمدي الداعم للإرهاب أحب أن أوضح بعض الأمور على خلفية الحادث الأخير في كنيسة البشارة في مدينة الناصرة شمالي إسرائيل ، فالموضوع ليس له أي خلفيات دينية أو عنصرية أو إرهابية كما تروج بعض وسائل الإعلام العربية والمواقع التابعة لمنظمة الإرهاب الفلسطيني وبعض المرتزقة من سكان الناصرة ...

فالقضية انه أمس مساء يوم الجمعة قام رجل إسرائيلي يدعى حاييم إلياهو حابيبي  وبرفقته  زوجته فيوليت وهي مسيحية وابنته بالدخول إلى ساحة كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة ومعهم عربة أطفال محملة بالمفرقعات النارية ( الألعاب النارية المعروفة التي تطلق في المناسبات وليس أي من من القنابل المتفجرة كما روج البعض  ) وبدأ بإطلاق المفرقات داخل ساحة الكنيسة مما أثار ذعر المصلين المجتمعين لأداء الصلاة في موسم الصوم السابق لعيد الفصح واستمرت إطلاق المفرقعات لعدة دقائق قبل أن يتدخل رجال الشرطة ومكافحة الشغب وتم السيطرة على الرجل وزوجته وابنته ، لكن فجأة تطورت الأحداث فقد تجمع عدد من سكان الناصرة من غير المصلين خارج الكنيسة في محاولة للدخول والوصول إلى المهاجمين الثلاثة والاعتداء ليهم وحتى قتلهم كما كان يخشى رجال الشرطة  ، وكان الجمهور يردد عبارات غاضبة  لم تخلو من معاداة السامية وإهانات بحق الشعب اليهودي ، وترديد شتائم وكلمات بذيئة واشتبكوا مع رجال الشرطة الإسرائيلية التي اضطرت لاستخدام الغازات المسيلة للدموع والهروات لتفريق المتظاهرين من سكان الناصرة   التي تحوي عدد كبير من  المسيحيين ، وتم بعد ذلك إخراج المهاجمين الثلاثة واعتقالهم لمباشرة التحقيقات ..

وتبين من التحقيقات الأولية أن المدعو حاييم إلياهو هو رجل غير مستقر نفسياً ولديه مشكلة عقلية وهو واقع بضائقة مالية وظروف معيشية صعبة وتشير بعض المصادر أنه مستاء لحرمانه من أطفاله وان لديه مشاكل كبيرة  مع الحكومة  ودوافعه شخصية وفردية دون أي ارتباط بأي جماعة أو منظمة ...

وبفضل الرب لم تصب الكنيسة بأي ضرر فتأثير المفرقعات اقتصر على الصوت العالي وأصيب بعض الأشخاص بصدمة وجروح طفيفة بينهم الرجل المهاجم  ...

وانتهت المواجهات التي إندلعت بين عدد من سكان الناصرة ورجال الشرطة الإسرائيلية بعد ساعتين تقريباً وقد  تدخل عدد من وجهاء المدينة بعد اتصالات من جانب الحكومة ، وكان رئيس الوزراء المؤقت إيهود أولمرت قد اتصل بوزير الأمن الداخلي  وقائد الشرطة المكلف بالمهمة وأوصاهم بأشد درجات ضبط النفس والتعامل بحذر مع المتظاهرين وامتصاص ثورة غضبهم ، ويذكر أن عدد من المتظاهرين المسيحيين قاموا بترديد عبارات لم تخلو من العنصرية  عنصرية ضد اليهود وضد دولة إسرائيل ، وكان الأغرب سماع عبارات مثل ( لن نسمح  لأحد أن يفرق بيننا فنحن جميعاً عرب مسلمين ومسيحيين  و (   المسيحيون والمسلمون يد واحدة ضد المحتل  ) وهنا تأتي حقيقة واضحة فهذه العبارات التي لم يكن لها  داعي ولم يكن لها مبرر في مثل تلك التظاهرات التي تختلف عن محتويات تلك الكلمات  مما يؤكد الشحن والتعبئة العاطفية التي تلعبها بعض الجهات المسيحية الفلسطينية في الكنائس والعنصرية والكراهية التي تزرع في النفوس بدل المحبة والتسامح ..
ومن المقرر إقامة تظاهرة احتجاج على ما حصل اليوم السبت ...*


----------



## Maya (4 مارس 2006)

*صورة حاييم إلياهو بعد القبض عليه *

*---------------------*​





*عربة الأطفال المستخدمة في الاعتداء *


----------



## Maya (4 مارس 2006)

*تروج بعض وسائل الإعلام العربية وبعض مواقع الانترنيت أن من قاموا بالاعتداء على كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة هم من  المتطرفين اليهود ( وهو تعبير يطلق على بعض  المتدينين اليهود والذين يوصفون بالتشدد ومعظمهم مرتبطين بجماعات دينية يمينية متشددة )  ، فوجب التنبيه والتحذير  أن هذا غير صحيح وهذا الكلام المضلل لا صحة له ، وهدفه الإيقاع بين المسيحيين واليهود ،   فمن قام بهذه العملية هم عائلة يمكن أن يطلق عليها معقدين نفسياً ولديهم مشكلة فكرية فالمعلومات المتوفرة عنهم أنهم منذ عدة سنوات  اتصلوا بياسر عرفات وطلبوا حق اللجوء إلى رام الله  بزعم اضطهاد السلطات الإسرائيلية لهم !!!
 وهنا بدأت مشاكل عدة معهم بشأن حضانة أولادهم ، وتحول هذه العائلة إلى فلسطينيين أكثر من الفلسطينيين أنفسهم  ، حيث أخذوا يصدرون تصريحات ضد دولة إسرائيل ويمدحون ياسر عرفات وأعمال الإرهاب التي تمارس ضد إسرائيل ، وكان النقمة شديدة ضدهم بعد محاولات لتشوه سمعة إسرائيل بروايات كاذبة للزوجين بخاصة أن الزوجة فيوليت أخذت تنسج الأكاذيب لتشويه سمعة الدولة والحكومة ، وكل ذلك يؤكد أن هذه العائلة ليست على ما يرام لا فكرياً ولا في وضعها الاجتماعي وأن هناك أسباب أخرى تحركها غير ما زعم حاييم وزوجته فيوليت   ...

أحب أن أذكر أن إسرائيل اتخذت إجراءات أمنية مشددة حول الأماكن المقدسة تحسباً لأي تطور رغم أن ذلك مستبعد  ، وكانت وزيرة الخارجية تسيفي ليفني قد اتصلت بوزير الخارجية في الفاتيكان وطمأنته أن كل شيء على ما يرام وتمت السيطرة على الأوضاع حول الكنيسة وأن الكنيسة لم تتعرض لأي أذى وأن إسرائيل مسؤولة  عن حماية أي مكان مقدس على أرضها  ....

وللتذكير فلم تعلن أي جماعة يهودية مسئوليتها عما حدث سواء كانت من المتطرفين أو غيرهم ، مما يؤكد أن الحادث فردي تماماً ودون أي خلفيات إلا المذكور والموضحة أعلاه ...*


----------



## Maya (4 مارس 2006)

صورة تعود لعدة سنوات  تجمع الزوجة فيوليت وابنتها اللتان شاركتا في الاعتداء مع حاييم إلياهو.

---------------------------​

*تشير آخر التقارير أن ما ارتكبته العائلة  من عمل لا يعود بأي شكل  لأسباب دينية أو عنصرية  كما روج البعض وخاصة في الناصرة والوسط العربي في إسرائيل الذين يطمعون باستغلال ما حدث مساء يوم الجمعة لتحقيق مكاسب إنتخابية ومنهم عزمي بشارة الذي سارع يحمل إسرائيل المسؤولية عما حدث وهذا يشير بوضوح لأهداف هذا الشخص وغيره من المرشحين ورؤساء الأحزاب في الوسط العربي الذين يحاولون استغلال  مثل هذه الظروف والانتخابات العامة في إسرائيل على الأبواب .*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 مارس 2006)

*أخيرا وجدت الحكومة المصرية مجرمين مزعومي*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> صورة تعود لعدة سنوات تجمع الزوجة فيوليت وابنتها اللتان شاركتا في الاعتداء مع حاييم إلياهو.


*الاخت فى الرب الفاضلة / مايا*
*مصداقا لكلامك اتذكر انه فى عام1995 تناولت وسائل الاعلام العربية قصة عن هذا الرجل انه دخل قطاع غزة مع زوجته و قال ان السلطات الاسرائيلية تضطهده بسبب اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية(أى أنه مسيحى فهل يتزوج عبرانى عنصرى متطرف امرأة من عرقية الروم و رومانية الجنسية و مسيحية الدين؟؟؟؟؟) و زعم ان السلطات الاسرائيلية تحاول اختطاف اولاده بغية منعه من تنشئتهم على العقيدة المسيحية*
*و قد قام عرفات كالعادة بإستغلال هذا الانسان المسكين المريض عقليا اسوأ استغلال إعلاميا ليظهر انه غاندى القرن الواحد و العشرين و مع ذلك لم يمنحه اللجوء السياسى لقطاع غزة كما طلب بل اعاده عنوة بعيدا عن وسائل الاعلام لإسرائيل؟*
*و الرجل مسيحى الدين و دخل كنيسة لإطلاق بعض الالعاب النارية و ليست المفرقعات (و هو تعبير مطاط يجمع بين الحزام الناسف و لعب الاطفال فى سلة واحدة) بغية لفت أنظار وسائل الاعلام لقضيته المتعلقة بأيداع ابنيه الملجا عنوة بسبب عجزه عن الانفاق عليهم فإذا بعصابات محمد بركة و عبد الله نمر درويش التى حاولت تدمير كنيسة البشارة لللاتين فى سنة الالفية تظن ان الفرقعة هى عملية جهادية استشهادية فدائية ارهابية قام بها احد ارهابييها فقامت بتجميع الغجر المجرمين للاعتداء على المصلين و اعتدوا على رجال الشرطة الذين حضرا للقبض على الرجل و ايداعه مصحة امراض عقلية و حرقوا سيارتين  للشرطة و اشعلوا النيران فى اسوار الكنيسة من الخارج كل هذا طمعا فى مساعدة الجناة على الهرب *
*و لما عرفوا ان الفاعل عبرانى حاولوا الوصول اليه لقتله و سحقه    متظاهرين بانهم الملائكة الذين يحاولون حماية الكنيسة و ليس حرقها*
*و حاولا الاعتداء على هذا الانسان المسكين لولا الاب شقور الذى انقذه من ايديهم*
*و حضر الارهابى محمد بركة و غير الهتافات لتصبح هتافات غريبة عن هؤلاء الغجر مثل الناصرة موحدة مسلمين و مسيحيين!! و إستغلوا تصرف هذا الانسان المسكين اسوأ استغلال *
*و للاسف التضليل الرهيب مستمر فى وسائل الاعلام المصرية بينما حٌرقت فى هذا الشهر فقط أربعة كنائس فى مصر و تم تمزيق اربعة أقباط الفؤوس و لم يتم نقل حرف واحد عن الخبر *
*تصدر الخبر المكذوب عن هجوم تنظيم(ارهابى) (يهودى) على كنيسة البشارة و (تدميرها) الصحف الحكومية المصرية و هو خبر مكتوب بصفة دائمة على شاشة جميع محطات التليفزيون فى مصر ؟؟؟ منذ أمس الى اليوم*
*و كان الحكومة المصرية تقول لسنا نحن فقط الارهابيين الذين نقتل المصلين المسيحيين و نحرق الكنائس بل لنا زملاء أيضا فى اسرائيل*


----------



## Maya (5 مارس 2006)

*أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...

لي بداية عتب بسيط عليك لأنك صورت موضوع معاناة الأسرة من وجهة مزاعم حاييم وزوجته أي  لأن المرأة مسيحية وإسرائيل ترفض تنشئة الأطفال كمسيحيين فللأسف أخي هذا غير صحيح فهنا في إسرائيل عشرات العائلات مختلطة أي الأب يهودي والأم  مسيحية خاصة من دول أوروبا الشرقية والاتحاد السوفييتي  ويعيشون حياة طبيعية دون مشاكل وكثيرون منهم جاءوا إلى البلاد مع فتح باب الهجرة في السنوات الأولى بعد الاستقلال وبموجب قانون العودة أيضاً   ، لكن لا بد أن يمر أوقات يحاول بعض المتطرفين إثارة الموضوع ورفض القادمين غير اليهود أو الدعوة لعزلهم بدواعي عنصرية وهؤلاء قلة في المجتمع الإسرائيلي  و لم يفلحوا فاتجاه الحكومة واضح وهي بعيدة عن هذه الامور ولها سياسة واضحة بالنسبة للمواطنين ، ثم لا تنسى أخي مهما كان أهل الناصرة وغيرها من البلدات والمدن التي تحوي أقليات مسيحية ومهما كانت مواقفهم السياسية إلا أنهم مسيحيون ويمنحون الجنسية الإسرائيلية هم وأولادهم دون مشاكل فهم رسمياً مواطنون إسرائيليون ،  وحتى المحمديون والدروز  الذين يبلغون قرابة المليون في إسرائيل فهم يحملون الجنسية  ، فلا يوجد مصداقية لحديث العائلة  أنه يمنع على عائلة أن تشاهد أبنائها وحق حضانتهم  فقط لأن المرأة مسيحية فهذه غير  منطقي وبعيدة عما أراه أنا في المجتمع  ، والموضوع له أبعاد أخرى لم يتم التطرق لها وهي أكبر من قدرة العائلة على رعاية أبنائها خاصة بالنسبة لعلاقة هذا الرجل بالطرف الفلسطيني  واتصاله بالسلطة الفلسطينية بشكل غير علني  من قبل وبعد ذلك ظهر علناً مع طلب اللجوء وأنت تعرف خطورة ذلك على أمن البلاد  ،  وهناك أمور أخرى عن الموضوع  أفضل التحفظ عليها لأنها غير مؤكدة ، عموماً الكشف الطبي والنفسي على الرجل أثبت عدم استقرار نفسي واضطراب كبير في السلوكيات والمشاعر وردود الأفعال  وهؤلاء الناس يمكنكم أن تتوقع منهم أي شيء مثل ما فعل هو وزوجته بإدخال عربة أطفال مليئة بالألعاب النارية وإشعالها في ساحة الكنيسة  وحتى الرجل نفسه أصيب أثناء إطلاقها لارتباكه وعدم سيطرته على أفعاله ....

بالنسبة لكلمة ( مفرقعات ) فقد قصدت فيها الألعاب النارية ولا أعرف إن كانت في مصر تحمل جوانب أخرى فهذا اختلاف اللغة العربية والمسميات  فقط ...

ختاماً أتفق معك تماماً فما قام به حاييم وزوجه وابنته كان محاولة للفت الانتباه لا أكثر  واستمرار خداع الناس برواية كاذبة غير منطقية يغذيها فكر غير مستقر لرجل كانت له مشاكل عديدة مع الحكومة وليس مع المسيحيين ولا مع أحد ،  ففكر حاييم المريض صورَ له أن إسرائيل يمكن أن  تمنحه كل شيء دون أن يعمل أو يبذل أي جهد أو يقوم بأي عمل وهذا أبعد ما يكون عن قيم المواطن الإسرائيلي ولكن رغم ما فعله فقد تمت مراعاة حالته النفسية وإنقاذه من أيادي الغوغاء المحمديين المدسوسين وبعض المرتزقة  الذين كادوا يفتكون به هو وزوجته وابنته......*


----------



## Maya (5 مارس 2006)

*الناصرة (AFP) :
 تظاهر آلاف من عرب إسرائيل في مسيرة سلمية في الناصرة السبت احتجاجاً على قيام ثلاثة إسرائيليين الجمعة بإلقاء مفرقعات داخل كنيسة البشارة التي تشكل أحد أبرز الصروح المقدسة لدى المسيحيين.
ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات كتب عليها "مسلمون ومسيحيون معاً" كما هتفوا شعارات تدعو العالم العربي إلى التدخل بحسب ما أفاد صحافي في وكالة فرانس برس.

وشارك في المسيرة رئيس بلدية الناصرة الشيوعي رامز جرايسة وهو من المسيحيين ، ورئيس الحركة الإسلامية في إسرائيل رائد صلاح وبطريرك  اللاتين المونسنيور ميشال صباح وعدد من النواب العرب الإسرائيليين بينهم أحمد الطيبي ومحمد بركة وعزمي بشارة وعبد الملك الدهامشة.
ورفعت أعلام فلسطينية وأخرى لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس. وجرت التظاهرة بهدوء ولم تضطر الشرطة للتدخل.
و أعلنت "لجنة المتابعة لعرب إسرائيل" أن التحرك يهدف إلى إدانة الاستفزاز و"الضعف الذي أظهرته الحكومة والشرطة إزاء الاعتداءات على العرب.!!!!!!!!!!!!
واتخذت تدابير أمنية مشددة في الناصرة ومحيطها استعدادا للتظاهرة وتم تعزيز المراقبة حول الأماكن المقدسة في إسرائيل  .*

*-----------------​*





-------------






------------






------------






-------------


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (5 مارس 2006)

*إرهابى  لعبة  و مفرقعات لعبة*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...*
> *لي بداية عتب بسيط عليك لأنك صورت موضوع معاناة الأسرة من وجهة مزاعم حاييم وزوجته أي لأن المرأة مسيحية وإسرائيل ترفض تنشئة الأطفال كمسيحيين فللأسف أخي هذا غير صحيح فهنا في إسرائيل عشرات العائلات مختلطة أي الأب يهودي والأم مسيحية خاصة من دول أوروبا الشرقية والاتحاد السوفييتي ويعيشون حياة طبيعية دون مشاكل وكثيرون منهم جاءوا إلى البلاد مع فتح باب الهجرة في السنوات الأولى**....*


*أختى الكريمة / مايا *
*فى الحقيقة عتبك فى محله حيث خاننى التعبير و كنت أقصد ان الرجل  لجأ سياسيا لعرفات و زعم له ( كذباً ) ان اسرائيل تحرمه  من ابناؤه خشية تنشأتهم تنشأة مسيحية و هذا ليس ادعائى و كنت واثق بشدة ان الرجل يكذب و حاولت ان استخدم تعبير يوضح مدى شكى فى كلامه  فقلت*


			
				إنسانٌ غلبان قال:
			
		

> عام1995 تناولت وسائل الاعلام العربية قصة عن هذا الرجل انه دخل قطاع غزة مع زوجته* و قال* ان السلطات الاسرائيلية تضطهده بسبب اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية(أى أنه مسيحى فهل يتزوج عبرانى عنصرى متطرف امرأة من عرقية الروم و رومانية الجنسية و مسيحية الدين؟؟؟؟؟) و زعم ان السلطات الاسرائيلية تحاول اختطاف اولاده بغية منعه من تنشئتهم على العقيدة المسيحية


*و فى الحقيقة كل التقارير المحايدة مثل تغطية البى بى سى  وورلد سيرفس *
*أكدت  الرجل شاذ لدرجة لجوءه لعرفات و اتهامه اسرائيل كذبا بهذه التهم الساذجة*
*و قالت ايضا انه هو و زوجته زعما انهما سينتحران من فوق كنيسة العنصرة ببيت لحم ثم تراجعا بعد ان أثارا ضجة اعلامية كبرى  فى داخل اسرائيل عام 2003  *
* وواضح ان الرجل له عقلية مبدعة فى لفت نظر الاعلام الاسرائيلى له و لمطالبه بحضانة ابناؤه على نفقة الشعب الاسرائيلى *
*فقد لجأ الى ارهابى يشكو له من اضطهاد مزعوم    ثم لجأ  ادعى كذبا انه سينتحر من فوق كنيسة بالضفة الغربية   و مع ذلك لم ينتحر كما زعم كذبا  و اخيرا استخدم لعبة أطفال نارية   ليمكن كل ارهابى فى العالم ليقول لست وحدى الارهابى فهناك رجل اسرائيلى اسمه حاييم حبيبى ارهابى ايضا*
*و لكنه ارهابى لعبة!!!!:new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: *


----------



## Maya (6 مارس 2006)

*أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...

 أتفهمك جيداً فالموضوع أثار وما يزال يثير جدل كبير في المجتمع فهناك نقاط غير واضحة عديدة في سيرة حياة تلك العائلة التي حاولت كسب التعاطف الإسرائيلي و قد شاركت فيوليت زوجها أكاذيبه بل أضافت مجموعة من الأكاذيب السخيفة في لقاء مع إحدى الصحف الفلسطينية في العام الماضي ، حيث اتهمت الشرطة الإسرائيلية بضربها وتعذيبها واغتصابها  لا بل قالت أن أصحاب العمل الذين توجهت لعمل لديهم اشترطوا عليها ممارسة الرذيلة حتى يقبلوا بها ، وهنا يبدو أي مستوى أخلاقي نزلت إليه هذه المدعية الكاذبة ذات الماضي المشبوه والغير نظيف والتي أتت إلى إسرائيل لأسباب مختلفة عن آلاف المهاجرين   ....

وقد  كانت كاذبة بارعة ونسجت قصة محبوكة بدقة لتصوير سيرة حياة العائلة بأنها مضطهدة ومعذبة وتكاد تنهار  فلم تترك شيء من الأمور البائسة إلا  لتزعم أنها تعرضت لها هي وأولادها محاولة كسب التعاطف ولا أعرف كيف يمكن للشارع والمجتمع  أن يتعاطف مع عائلة قالت عن تجربتها في ضيافة عرفات  : لقد كنا ضيوف عند الرئيس أبو عمار الذي أمر بتوفير مسكن لنا على حساب السلطة الفلسطينية إنه رجل طيب وحكيم ويحترم الإنسان لكونه إنسان يجب أن يعيش بحرية وكرامة ، وكانت لنا  سيارة كنا نتنقل بها في رام الله .... 

أعجبني تعبير الإرهابي اللعبة فهو مناسب لحاييم وزوجته  الذين كانا نموذجاً شاذاً وممقتاً للعائلة الإسرائيلية  ...*:36_1_6:


----------



## Maya (6 مارس 2006)

*تظاهرة الناصرة*




*إن هذه الصورة تعبر بصدق عن جانب  مما جرى في الناصرة​**
==================​*
*شهد يوم السبت الماضي تظاهرة احتجاج أو ما زعم أنه تظاهرة احتجاج على ما قام به حاييم إلياهو وعائلته إلا أن ما حدث على الأرض كان عبارة عن مهرجان انتخابي ومسرح للخطابات القومية المحمدية الإرهابية ممزوجة بعنصرية وكراهية فلسطينية مجرمة حاول المسؤولون عن المهزلة تصوير ما جرى على أنه تظاهرة نبيلة الأهداف لرفض ما جرى في كنيسة البشارة فهل هذا صحيح ؟

 أسئلة تطرح حول حقيقة ما جرى :

ماذا يعني تواجد إرهابي محمدي مجرم خريج سجون مثل رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة المحمدية في إسرائيل كمشارك فعال في التظاهرة ومتقدم الصفوف الأولى المدافعة عن كنيسة البشارة  ؟ فهل هي محبة محمدية من جانب ذلك الإرهابي للمسيحيين  وقد  رأينا موقفه منهم  أثناء أحداث وقف  شهاب الدين ...

ماذا يعني قيام المشاركين المحمديين وعدد من المرتزقة المأجورين بترديد عبارات عنصرية ضد دولة إسرائيل  والشعب اليهودي والقيام بحركات استفزاز من قبيل تعانق الأيدي مع شعارات نحن عرب  مسلمين ومسيحيين  معاً ضد اليهود ، ما ذا يعني الاتهامات الرخيصة للحكومة الإسرائيلية بتدبير ما جرى وكل الأحدث والتقارير تير  إلى عداوة مستحكمة من المنفذ وبين الحكومة ؟

ماذا يعني رفع أعلام منظمة الإرهاب المجرمة عصابة عرفات وأتباعه وأعلام منظمة الإرهاب والتخريب حماس ولافتات محمدية مكتوب عليها لا إله إلا اللات وتعليقها هنا وهناك داخل مدينة إسرائيلية يسكنها مواطنون في دولة إسرائيل  ، هل هذا أيضاً من مظاهر الاحتجاج على حادثة كنيسة البشارة وتضامن محمدي  ؟

ماذا يعني ظهور لافتات انتخابية لأحزاب ومرشحين للانتخابات العامة المقرر إجراءها قريباً وما دخل هؤلاء السياسيين البلهاء   بحادثة رمي ألعاب نارية في كنيسة البشارة ؟
وبالأساس ماذا دخل المحمديين العرب بتظاهرة احتجاج لما جرى في كنيسة مسيحية نصرانية وما دخل وجوه البوم مثل محمد بركة والطيبي والدهامشة و تصريحاتهم لمستفزة واتهاماتهم للحكومة الإسرائيلية بالعنصرية  ودعوتهم لإنتخاب أحزاب عربية في الكنيست المقبلة...

هل كل ما جرى هو محبة محمدية للمسيحيين وحرص على كنيسة البشارة وتضامن العرب المحمديين مع العرب النصارى ( كما يسمونهم ) ؟!!

بالتأكيد  لا ...

فما جرى في الناصرة كان كما عبر عنه السيد إيهود أولمرت رئيس الوزراء بالإنابة هو محاولة رخيصة وعبثية  من جانب المحمديين لاستغلال الحدث في الفترة الانتخابية ..

وما شاهدناه من تصريحات عزمي بشارة والطيبي والدهامشة وغيرهم خلا تقريباً من الحديث عما جرى في الكنيسة وانصب على كيل الاتهامات لإسرائيل  والصهيونية وإلى آخر تلك الشعارات الفارغة  ...
ومحاولة رخية من جانب المحمديين لتعميق الخلاف بين سكان المدينة والدولة من المسيحيين مع اليهود لهدف وغاية محمدية رخيصة ومعروفة ..

وكان لا بد و هذه الظروف أن يطل علينا ذاك  المرتزق المأجور المستعرب عطا الله حنا ليبيع بضاعته التافهة والمملة وتكرير اسطوانته القديمة : الفلسطينيون مستهدفون بالأرض والوجود  والعقيدة والمقدسات ودور العبادة ....

وأتحدى هذا المرتزق أن يجد لي دولة في العالم تمنح المسيحيين وهم أقلية فيها ما تمنحه دولة إسرائيل  لمواطنيها من المسيحيين ، أتحداه أن يجد دولة محمدية يعيش فيها المسيحيون  كما يعيشون في إسرائيل ، لكن هذا الرجل وبحقده وارتزاقه وعمالته لنظام منظمة الإرهاب وحركاتها  لا يرى ما فعلته إسرائيل بتدخلها العاجل وما مارسه رجال الشرطة  من ضبط نفس وهم يهاجمن بالحجارة وتحرق سياراتهم و  يسمعون هتافات الإهانة والتحقير والإذلال من جانب المحمديين الإرهابيين والمرتزقة المستعربين ....

عموماً ملف حادثة كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة  سيطوى قريباً لكن الذي سيبقى عالقاً ضياع الهوية المسيحية في الوسط العربي الغارق بشعارات الإرهاب المحمدي والارتزاق الذي يمارسه بعض المتسربلين بلباس الإيمان الذين دمروا عقولاً كثيراً وأنشئوا أجيالاً أصبحت محنية الرأس لا تقوى حتى على رفع رأسها لقول كلمة  : كفى !!!!!
وأن يرفع الجميع صوتهم بالقول : نحن مسيحيون ونريد أن نعيش كمسيحيين أحرار  وليس محكومين من هذا وذاك ممن يفرضون علينا كيف نفكر وكيف نعيش  ولماذا نعيش وما هي هويتنا ، ومن هم أعداؤنا ومن هم أصدقاؤنا  ومع من يجب أن نقف ونقول له نحن أخوة  يد واحدة  ... *


----------



## Maya (8 مارس 2006)

*صور للعائلة في مركز الاعتقال*

*





صورة لحاييم وزوجته فيوليت 

---------------






---------------






الزوجة فيوليت 40 عاماً 


​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (9 مارس 2006)

*أفعال حاييم حبيبى ألبست الارهابيين عباءة*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*صورة عادية تجدينها بعد كل عملية ارهابية تحدث ضد المسيحيين فى مصر أعلام الارهاب خضراء عليها عبارة لا إله الا اللات محمد رزوول اللات منصوبة فوق خيام الوحدة الوطنية المقامة على ارض المذبحة و عائلات الضحايا تقبض عليهم جهات امنية عليا معنية و يتم ارسالهم بعد ارهابهم لهذه الخيام لتبويس لحى و أيدى و ربما ارجل الارهابيين القتلة الذين قتلوا للتو ذويهم بحجة الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية الشهباء و ترضية الجناة عند هذا الحد من جرائمهم بدلا من ان يكرروا جرائمهم*​






			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني تواجد إرهابي محمدي مجرم خريج سجون مثل رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة المحمدية في إسرائيل كمشارك فعال في التظاهرة ومتقدم الصفوف الأولى المدافعة عن كنيسة البشارة ؟ فهل هي محبة محمدية من جانب ذلك الإرهابي للمسيحيين وقد رأينا موقفه منهم أثناء أحداث وقف شهاب الدين ...*



*و ماذا يعنى ان التليفزيون المصرى الحكومى الارهابى التحريضى الذى لم يتناول يوما خبر واحد عن مذبحة واحدة تحيق بمسيحى على يد محمدى يقف الان متباكيا على كنيسة البشارة التى اصبحت الآن "أخا كريم و إبن أخا كريم" و كأنها لا تشبه مئات الكنائس المحروقة و المدمرة و المغلقة اداريا بمعرفة الشرطة المصرية*
*لا يزال خبر قيام (تنظيم ارهابى يهودى!!!!!!!!:new6: ) بعملية (ارهابية شنعاء :new6 ضد كنيسة الباشرة المسيحية (العربية:new6 نبأ عاجل دائم مكتوب اسفل الشاشة فى جميع محطات التليفزيون المصرية الحكومية و المخابراتية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل الهدف من النظام هو الزعم ان الحاقدين على المسيحيين و الداعيين الى ابادتهم عرقيا ليسوا فقط الحكومة المصرية بل ايضا للحكومة المصرية زميل اسمه التنظيم(الارهابى:new6 اليهودى (المتطرف:new6 الذى حاول حرق كنيسة البشارة المسيحية (العربية:new6 و كأن الحكومة المصرية تقول لحاييم حبيبى كلنا فى العداء للمسيح أحبة:nono *


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني قيام المشاركين المحمديين وعدد من المرتزقة المأجورين بترديد عبارات عنصرية ضد دولة إسرائيل والشعب اليهودي والقيام بحركات استفزاز من قبيل تعانق الأيدي مع شعارات نحن عرب مسلمين ومسيحيين معاً ضد اليهود ، ما ذا يعني الاتهامات الرخيصة للحكومة الإسرائيلية بتدبير ما جرى وكل الأحدث والتقارير تير إلى عداوة مستحكمة من المنفذ وبين الحكومة ؟...*




*يعنى ببساطة ان المسيحيين الذين يضطرون لتقبيل ارجل قاتليهم فى مصر و تقديم كافة العون لهم على ابادتهم يضطرون لنفس الشيئ البغيض فى اسرائيل ماداموا يعيشون فى وسط العرب فى منطقة المثلث ذات الاغلبية المحمدية اى يعيشون فى مستعمرة ارهاب و تخلف فى وسط دولة اسرائيل المتحضرة و من يجاور الذئاب و الوحوش يجب ان يتعلم ان يكون ارنب لا يعيش الا فى الجحور و المجارير*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني رفع أعلام منظمة الإرهاب المجرمة عصابة عرفات وأتباعه وأعلام منظمة الإرهاب والتخريب حماس ولافتات محمدية مكتوب عليها لا إله إلا اللات وتعليقها هنا وهناك داخل مدينة إسرائيلية يسكنها مواطنون في دولة إسرائيل ، هل هذا أيضاً من مظاهر الاحتجاج على حادثة كنيسة البشارة وتضامن محمدي ؟*
> *...*



*هذا يعنى تصرفات معتوه مريض نفسيا قد أصبحت فرصة لكل ارهابى محمدى مجرم لكى يحسن صورة المحمدية بإظهار ان المحمديين ليسوا وحدهم الارهابيين فى هذا الكون أن التسمح بكنيسة البشارة يشبه تمسحهم فى آياتهم المنسوخة و تنكرهم للآيات التى نسختها حتى يظهروا انفسهم بمظهر الملائكة و هم من داخل ذئابا خاطفة*

*...*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *دخل وجوه البوم مثل محمد بركة والطيبي والدهامشة و تصريحاتهم لمستفزة واتهاماتهم للحكومة الإسرائيلية بالعنصرية ودعوتهم لإنتخاب أحزاب عربية في الكنيست المقبلة...*



*أكبر دليل على (عنصرية :t33: :t33:  ) أسرائيل المزعومة هو ان هذه الكائنات الارهابية تستطيع ان تجهر بهذه الشتائم ضد حكومتهم و هم على ارضها و لا يحدث لهم شيئ بينما نحن لا نستطيع ان نقول شيئا على المستوطنين المحتلين العرب لبلادنا الا عبر شبكة الانتر نت لان العرب ليسوا (عنصريين:t33: :t33: )*
*...*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *هل كل ما جرى هو محبة محمدية للمسيحيين وحرص على كنيسة البشارة وتضامن العرب المحمديين مع العرب النصارى ( كما يسمونهم ) ؟!!*
> *...*



*فى مصر مثل شعبى يقول " قالوا لحجا زوجة أبيك تحبك ؛ فقال : صحيح لأنها قد أصابها الجنان!!!!!)*
*...*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *يطل علينا ذاك المرتزق المأجور المستعرب عطا الله حنا ليبيع بضاعته التافهة والمملة وتكرير اسطوانته القديمة : الفلسطينيون مستهدفون بالأرض والوجود والعقيدة والمقدسات ودور العبادة .......*



*أتمنى فقط لعطا اللات حنا هذا ان يتم نقله الى مصر و منحه الجنسية المصرية حتى ينعم بمعاملة إخوته العرب المحمديين للمسيحيين فى البلدان التى يكونون أغلبية فيها *
*أتمنى له ان ينيله الهه الحقيقى اللات هذه المكافئة العظيمة و ينجيه من (العنصريين :t33: :t33:  ) من اليهوود و قوم هوود لعنهم اللات*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (9 مارس 2006)

*أفعال حاييم حبيبى ألبست الارهابيين عباءة*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صورة عادية تجدينها بعد كل عملية ارهابية تحدث ضد المسيحيين فى مصر أعلام الارهاب خضراء عليها عبارة لا إله الا اللات محمد رزوول اللات منصوبة فوق خيام الوحدة الوطنية المقامة على ارض المذبحة و عائلات الضحايا تقبض عليهم جهات امنية عليا معنية و يتم ارسالهم بعد ارهابهم لهذه الخيام لتبويس لحى و أيدى و ربما ارجل الارهابيين القتلة الذين قتلوا للتو ذويهم بحجة الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية الشهباء و ترضية الجناة عند هذا الحد من جرائمهم بدلا من ان يكرروا جرائمهم*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني تواجد إرهابي محمدي مجرم خريج سجون مثل رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة المحمدية في إسرائيل كمشارك فعال في التظاهرة ومتقدم الصفوف الأولى المدافعة عن كنيسة البشارة ؟ فهل هي محبة محمدية من جانب ذلك الإرهابي للمسيحيين وقد رأينا موقفه منهم أثناء أحداث وقف شهاب الدين *



*و ماذا يعنى ان التليفزيون المصرى الحكومى الارهابى التحريضى الذى لم يتناول يوما خبر واحد عن مذبحة واحدة تحيق بمسيحى على يد محمدى يقف الان متباكيا على كنيسة البشارة التى اصبحت الآن "أخا كريم و إبن أخا كريم" و كأنها لا تشبه مئات الكنائس المحروقة و المدمرة و المغلقة اداريا بمعرفة الشرطة المصرية*
*لا يزال خبر قيام (تنظيم ارهابى يهودى!!!!!!!!:new6: ) بعملية (ارهابية شنعاء :new6 ضد كنيسة الباشرة المسيحية (العربية:new6 نبأ عاجل دائم مكتوب اسفل الشاشة فى جميع محطات التليفزيون المصرية الحكومية و المخابراتية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل الهدف من النظام هو الزعم ان الحاقدين على المسيحيين و الداعيين الى ابادتهم عرقيا ليسوا فقط الحكومة المصرية بل ايضا للحكومة المصرية زميل اسمه التنظيم(الارهابى:new6 اليهودى (المتطرف:new6 الذى حاول حرق كنيسة البشارة المسيحية (العربية:new6 و كأن الحكومة المصرية تقول لحاييم حبيبى كلنا فى العداء للمسيح أحبة *


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني قيام المشاركين المحمديين وعدد من المرتزقة المأجورين بترديد عبارات عنصرية ضد دولة إسرائيل والشعب اليهودي والقيام بحركات استفزاز من قبيل تعانق الأيدي مع شعارات نحن عرب مسلمين ومسيحيين معاً ضد اليهود ، ما ذا يعني الاتهامات الرخيصة للحكومة الإسرائيلية بتدبير ما جرى وكل الأحدث والتقارير تير إلى عداوة مستحكمة من المنفذ وبين الحكومة ؟*



*يعنى ببساطة ان المسيحيين الذين يضطرون لتقبيل ارجل قاتليهم فى مصر و تقديم كافة العون لهم على ابادتهم يضطرون لنفس الشيئ البغيض فى اسرائيل ماداموا يعيشون فى وسط العرب فى منطقة المثلث ذات الاغلبية المحمدية اى يعيشون فى مستعمرة ارهاب و تخلف فى وسط دولة اسرائيل المتحضرة و من يجاور الذئاب و الوحوش يجب ان يتعلم ان يكون ارنب لا يعيش الا فى الجحور و المجارير*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ماذا يعني رفع أعلام منظمة الإرهاب المجرمة عصابة عرفات وأتباعه وأعلام منظمة الإرهاب والتخريب حماس ولافتات محمدية مكتوب عليها لا إله إلا اللات وتعليقها هنا وهناك داخل مدينة إسرائيلية يسكنها مواطنون في دولة إسرائيل ، هل هذا أيضاً من مظاهر الاحتجاج على حادثة كنيسة البشارة وتضامن محمدي ؟*



*هذا يعنى تصرفات معتوه مريض نفسيا قد أصبحت فرصة لكل ارهابى محمدى مجرم لكى يحسن صورة المحمدية بإظهار ان المحمديين ليسوا وحدهم الارهابيين فى هذا الكون أن التسمح بكنيسة البشارة يشبه تمسحهم فى آياتهم المنسوخة و تنكرهم للآيات التى نسختها حتى يظهروا انفسهم بمظهر الملائكة و هم من داخل ذئابا خاطفة*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *دخل وجوه البوم مثل محمد بركة والطيبي والدهامشة و تصريحاتهم لمستفزة واتهاماتهم للحكومة الإسرائيلية بالعنصرية ودعوتهم لإنتخاب أحزاب عربية في الكنيست المقبلة*



*أكبر دليل على (عنصرية :t33: :t33:  ) أسرائيل المزعومة هو ان هذه الكائنات الارهابية تستطيع ان تجهر  بل خوف بهذه الشتائم ضد حكومتهم و هم على ارضها و لا يحدث لهم شيئ بينما نحن لا نستطيع ان نقول شيئا على المستوطنين المحتلين العرب لبلادنا الا عبر شبكة الانتر نت لان العرب ليسوا (عنصريين:t33: :t33: ) *


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *هل كل ما جرى هو محبة محمدية للمسيحيين وحرص على كنيسة البشارة وتضامن العرب المحمديين مع العرب النصارى ( كما يسمونهم ) ؟!!*



*فى مصر مثل شعبى يقول " قالوا لحجا زوجة أبيك تحبك ؛ فقال : صحيح لأنها قد أصابها الجنان!!!!!)*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *يطل علينا ذاك المرتزق المأجور المستعرب عطا الله حنا ليبيع بضاعته التافهة والمملة وتكرير اسطوانته القديمة : الفلسطينيون مستهدفون بالأرض والوجود والعقيدة والمقدسات ودور العبادة *



*أتمنى فقط لعطا اللات حنا هذا ان يتم نقله الى مصر و منحه الجنسية المصرية حتى ينعم بمعاملة إخوته العرب المحمديين للمسيحيين فى البلدان التى يكونون أغلبية فيها *
*أتمنى له ان ينيله الهه الحقيقى اللات هذه المكافئة العظيمة و ينجيه من (العنصريين :t33: :t33:  ) من اليهوود و قوم هوود لعنهم اللات*


----------



## Maya (9 مارس 2006)

*أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...

أوافقك الرأي بشأن الصورة فعلى مدى سنين طويلة ومنذ أصبح أولئك الغوغاء من ( إرهابيين ومرتزقة ) مواطنين في دولة إسرائيل  كانوا في كثير من الأحيان يعمدون إلى رفع إما أعلام منظمة الإرهاب العرفاتية أو منظمات الإرهاب و التخريب المحمدية مثل حماس وغيرها ليعبروا عن رفضهم لدولة وتأييدهم لأخوانهم في المحمدية والإرهاب   ولكن للأسف وقع المسيحيون في فخ  الإرهابيين فكل كما جرى وما يجري في الناصرة  كان  تحت اسم الاحتجاج عل ما فعلته عائلة حاييم حابيبي وهنا يستغل المحمديين الظرف لينشروا إرهابهم وإجرامهم تحت تغطية مظاهرة الاحتجاج  لنهم أثبتوا أنهم لا يستحقون أن يعاملوا كمواطنين درجة أولى فهؤلاء الدرجة العاشرة كثيرة عليهم ولكن ماذا نفعل فإسرائيل  دولة ديمقراطية وهذه المشكلة في أقليات متمردة لا تتردد بعض قياداتها بإهانة الدولة وهيبتها ووصفها بالكيان العنصري إلا أن هذا الكيان العنصري سمح لعزمي بشارة والطيبي والبركة  وبقية الأرجوزات والمطبلين للعروبة و الفلسطنة بأن يدخلوا البرلمان الكنيست ويحصلوا على الحصانة البرلمانية ويتكلموا بحرية عن أفكارهم وهم بنفس الوقت يخرجون على الفضائيات العروبية  يسبون ويشتمون دولة إسرائيل وشعبها  وقياداتها ....

عموماً أخي العزيز إن إسرائيل  ليست مثل مصر ووضع المسيحيين يجب أن يكون مختلف فمصر بتعريفها أنها دولة عربية تنتمي إلى الأمة العربية ( إن كان للعرب أمة ) و دينها الرسمي المحمدية وهي جزء من العالم المحمدي الإرهابي ودين رئيسها المبارك لا يختلف عن دين الدولة ، وهذا يختلف عن دولة إسرائيل  وعلى المسيحي العربي ( كما يسمي نفسه ) أن يفهم حقيقة أن إسرائيل ليست محمدية ولا علاقة للمحمديين فيها ولا يجب عليه أن يخضعه له بأي شكل وأن مصلحة المسيحي بوضع يده مع بقية المواطنين اليهود  في الدولة لبنائها وتطويرها أما الحديث عن جبهة عروبية قومية ضد دولة إسرائيل  فهذا لن يحقق شيئاً بل سيضرهم وسيؤثر على حالة المسيحيين الذين يقودهم مجموعة من المرتزقة المأجورين ويوجهونهم بما يخدم مصالحهم هم لا مصالح الشعب المسيحي الناطق بالعربية داخل الدولة ..

إن كان المسيحي المستعرب يرفض أن يطلق عليه اسم إسرائيلي فأقول نحن حتى  لا يشرفنا أن ينتمي مثل هؤلاء إلى الشعب العبراني وبني  إسرائيل إلا أننا نعترف بهم كمواطنين في الدولة لظروف سياسية وجدوا هنا وعليهم التعاون لخير الوطن والدولة ، وإذا كان البعض  لا يعترفون بدولة إسرائيل ويرفضون حق الشعب العبراني بالعودة إلى مملكة إسرائيل  فهذا لن يؤثر على الدولة وقيمها  لكن الواجب أن يقدروا الظرف ويعملوا لأنفسهم  ومصلحة عوائلهم  ويتصرفون بما يقتضيه وجودهم كمواطنين في الدولة  ..

 فما معنى أن يخرج المسيحي ويقول أن مع المحمدي الإرهابي ضد اليهود ؟ ما ردة الفعل اليهودية على هذا الفعل كيف سيكون موقفنا نحن كمسيحيين غير المستعربين وكيف ستكون جهودنا للتقريب بين الشعبين ونحن نرى ما جرى في الناصرة ، كيف نستطيع حماية كنائسنا وأماكننا المقدسة  عندما يخرج مرتزق مأجور مثل عطا الله حنا ليقول أن المسيحي يجب أن يقاوم إسرائيل  قبل المحمدي ، كيف يمكن أن نتصرف ونحن نرى كنائسنا بدلاً من زرع المحبة والسلام والتعايش أخذ كثير منها يشجع على العنف والإرهاب الفلسطيني  وكادت تكون مسرح للقتل كما حدث في الناصرة حين هاجم الغوغاء الكنيسة محاولين قتل حاييم وزوجته وابنته وكان بينهم عشرات المحمديين الذين هبوا دفاعاً عن النصارى ( على ذمة البعض )  وهدفهم كان واحد القتل لولا تدخل الشرطة ..

ختاماً قد يتساءل البعض لماذا لا يعامل المسيحي المستعرب مثل اليهودي أو العبراني  في إسرائيل  فأقول لا يمكنك أن تعامل شخص مثل عطا الله حنا وأتباعه وآلاف  من المرتزقة الذي لا يعترفون بحق الشعب العبراني ولا بالدولة ولا يحترمون معنى أنهم مواطنون فيها ولا يقدرون تضحيات أبطال هذا الوطن ودفاعهم لتحرير الأرض من المحتل العربي المحمدي لا يمكن أن تقارن بين هؤلاء وبين أناس توحدت قلوبهم بأرض إسرائيل ودفعوا دماءهم ثمناً لاستعادتها و عشقوا كل حبة تراب فيها وتوحد مع المكان ومع ظرف الزمان ومستعدون  للموت دفاعاً عن حقهم ووجودهم في أرض أجدادهم وآبائهم هؤلاء لن يكون يوماً مثل عطا الله حنا وأعوانه ولا يمكن أن يكونوا ..*


----------

